# Jdt camp.



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone know who's selected?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

xmisser said:


> Anyone know who's selected?


No. My family nor the others in the Phoenix area who applied have gotten nothing, at least in the Compound JDT side of the application.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok just checking. Just to get airline tickets before they jack them up later


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I may have to call Audrey Tyrell and see what's up.

For myself - I'm driving from Phoenix, so my expenses are a hotel for me and the on-site stay for my son...if he gets chosen.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's the latest update. Spell checked for clarity.
-Steve
----


October 16, 2014, 9:04 AM
Hi Everyone,

I apologize for (the) delay. I wanted to send you a quick update on your applications.

All athletes who applied to the Compound JDT Program will be receiving a letter from Coach Linda Beck with regards to the selection camp in the next few days.

We are working on a few logistical items to maximize the resources available for this camp. This may cause a bit of delay in communication.

I thank you for your patience and eagerness for this program,
Audrey


Audrey Tyrrell/National Teams Manager
USA Archery/719.373.7791


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Now, to get to the nitty gritty, here's the background info.

Per my phone call with Audrey a few minutes ago, the following is happening or will happen.

1) every applicant will get a letter from Linda Beck either inviting or declining the applicant

2) USA Archery is still getting some items worked out, including bed space and other items.

3) we should see something (acceptance or decline) by this weekend.

FYI - Steve


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't wait to go out to cali for the recurve camp.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks got that email earlier to right arter you said you were going to call. Hopefully see you there.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

xmisser said:


> Thanks got that email earlier to right arter you said you were going to call. Hopefully see you there.


Definitely! You're Related to Ethan, right?


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes im his dad


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool. Since parents can't be on site, we should get together offsite and hang.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

We are waiting to hear too.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Will they also publish the list? I'm curious to see who all makes it.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Will they also publish the list? I'm curious to see who all makes it.


Based on what they have done in prior years and in Recurve: No.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

My son was selected. hope spencer is to


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

No email yet.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

xmisser said:


> My son was selected. hope spencer is to


Congrats to Ethan!

The kids in Arizona are waiting...somewhat. Spencer's off shooting State Field Championships with his friends, and another is out camping.


----------



## cjwhite89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Is anyone aware of the expectations that they have set for the parents? I realize that we're probably supposed to stay out of the way - that's fine. 

I'm working on the logistics of the trip and trying to figure out my options to minimize the travel (hotel) expense. Still brainstorming/rationalizing my options...

If someone knows if they've set any additional expectations, please post.

Thanks, 
--chris


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

Just a bit of clarification. 

I'm the coach that will be running the recurve camp and I'm the one that made the selection. The way I do it is based upon when the applications are submitted, if the archer has shot the MQS, has the archer met the minimum age requirement, and available bed space. If they met the requirements, I assign them to a bed. Once the beds are full and if I can't get any additional space from the OTC, I try to get spots if the archer stays off site. In most cases, I will let early applicants know they were selected to attend. Once all the space is filled, I will send out an email letting everyone know they were selected and the process for coming starts. That is the phase that I am in now. 

Over the past few years I have been lucky in that I haven't had to select between qualified archers because I have always managed to get enough bed space. This year we have 36 archers that will be attending the camp.

It is correct that we don't publish a list of candidates. 

For the recurve camp, parents are allowed on site. They just can't stay overnight. They are permitted to watch the camp, but cannot interact with their son or daughter. If we see the parent trying to coach their kid or the kid trying to get help or support from the parent, we will ask the parent to leave. 

As for parent expectation. We don't expect the parent to come to the camp. Once the archers travel itinerary is given to us, we forward it to the OTC and they schedule the shuttle service to pick the archer up at the airport. We want the parent to make sure we are made aware of any special needs for the child. Things like dietary requirements, physical or medical restrictions or limits, or any info they believe will help us better understand who their son or daughter is. 

We also expect the parent to make sure all required OTC forms are filled out, signed, and packed with the archer so they can be handed in at check in. If the OTC doesn't get the firms, they will not let the archer check in. There are no exceptions to this rule. 

We also expect the parent to make their own arrangements if they chose to use an airlines unaccompanied minor program. They should not expect the JDT coaches or the OTC shuttle driver to sit at the gate waiting for the plane to leave the ground on departure day. The shuttle driver can't and we can't expect the coaches to change their flight schedule at the last minute. 

There may be a few more items. If you have questions, just ask. I'm pretty sure the compound version will be run similar to the recurve version of the camp. 

Terry Laney
JDT-R Coordinator


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

cjwhite89 said:


> Is anyone aware of the expectations that they have set for the parents? I realize that we're probably supposed to stay out of the way - that's fine.
> 
> I'm working on the logistics of the trip and trying to figure out my options to minimize the travel (hotel) expense. Still brainstorming/rationalizing my options...
> 
> ...


For me (being a L4 coach), I have been told in no uncertain terms that I cannot be at the CVOTC for any reason during selection camp unless I choose the option (if he gets selected) to check him in, pick him up and drop him off daily.

I am having Spencer stay on site if he gets selected.

For me, I'm treating it as a working vacation. I have two archery case studies that I have to finish writing, along with some other stuff. 

So, as long as I have some food, internet access, and a place to crash, I'm going to be pretty low maintainence.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

bownut-tl. said:


> Just a bit of clarification.
> 
> I'm the coach that will be running the recurve camp and I'm the one that made the selection. The way I do it is based upon when the applications are submitted, if the archer has shot the MQS, has the archer met the minimum age requirement, and available bed space. If they met the requirements, I assign them to a bed. Once the beds are full and if I can't get any additional space from the OTC, I try to get spots if the archer stays off site. In most cases, I will let early applicants know they were selected to attend. Once all the space is filled, I will send out an email letting everyone know they were selected and the process for coming starts. That is the phase that I am in now.
> 
> ...


Terry - thanks!

Since the JDT-C is a new thing, I'm thinking that Linda would prefer things to be as simple as possible.

-Steve


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm sure your right. To help her, she asked for all the process forms I used for the recurve camp. 

Terry


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

bownut-tl. said:


> I'm sure your right. To help her, she asked for all the process forms I used for the recurve camp.
> 
> Terry


For me (and I am not taking this in a bad way - I totally understand it), when Spencer submitted his JDT-C application, I was told specifically that I cannot observe the selection camp and be on site.

So, I'm treating it as a mini-vacation if Spencer gets chosen.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

During the orientation meeting, on arrival day, we spell out the rules. We have never had a problem with parents and kids following them. That's why, for now, we allow parents to observe. Most of the time, they watch for an hour or so then leave. 

Terry


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, so far we've had one parent here on AT say their kid got a Compound JDT camp invite. Let's see what tonight and tomorrow brings...


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

One other possible reason for the delay was because some of the archers sent their compound application to me and I had to forward them to Linda Beck. 

Terry


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

My only concern (and it's not a problem that I have since I'm coming from Phoenix) is that it's going to get harder and harder for parents to find housing for themselves as we get closer to the camp dates....and we don't have an idea if the child is chosen or not.

Even though JDT-C is the week after JDT-R, it's still an issue...we're losing time.

-Steve


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

Emails from USA Archery went out to Cadet USAT team members inviting them. My daughter got the invitation.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

When did Cassidy get her invite?


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

I think we got the email Wednesday or Thursday. I didn't see it until Friday morning because it went into my spam folder. Cadet USAT team members were the first to get invites I believe.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Jackson22 said:


> I think we got the email Wednesday or Thursday. I didn't see it until Friday morning because it went into my spam folder. Cadet USAT team members were the first to get invites I believe.


Hm. I need to go look in our spam folders when we get home. We're at the Arizona State FITA Field Championships right now, so my mobile devices won't get into the spam folders.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

I dont know what the hold up is. I told my friends to check thete spam and still nothing. You would think they would all get sent the same day accepted or not.


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

From what I understand, Cadet USAT team members were first to receive the invitation.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> For me (being a L4 coach), I have been told in no uncertain terms that I cannot be at the CVOTC for any reason during selection camp unless I choose the option (if he gets selected) to check him in, pick him up and drop him off daily.
> 
> I am having Spencer stay on site if he gets selected.
> 
> ...


Anyone can stand at the fence and watch training. Parents have never been asked to leave the field during a camp or selection camp. This is something new to me Steve. There are chairs and bleachers and as long as you stay back and don't communicate with the attendees it should be OK. Of course this is the Compound JDT so you might ask Linda directly.

LDF


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

ldfalks said:


> Anyone can stand at the fence and watch training. Parents have never been asked to leave the field during a camp or selection camp. This is something new to me Steve. There are chairs and bleachers and as long as you stay back and don't communicate with the attendees it should be OK. Of course this is the Compound JDT so you might ask Linda directly.
> 
> LDF


Dee, I will forward the email to you. 

It is a new program. Me? I'm generally okay with most things as long as my kid is going to be fine. I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone else heard anything? I would like to buy plane tickets if it is going to happen.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Audrey said to me in a phone call yesterday that Wednesday (10/22) was the drop dead decision date for USAT invitees.

I brought up the issue of transportation and housing. Audrey said they are aware of the time and that everything should be settled in time to allow people to get decent pricing for airfare.

I'd be more concerned with being able to get the time off of work, unless you send your kid off as an Unaccompanied Minor on the airline.

Anyhow, we will see how things turn out.


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck to Spencer and any other kids trying out!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

JoAnn said:


> Good luck to Spencer and any other kids trying out!


Thanks!

XMisser - have you registered Ethan in Webpoint yet? Are you doing onsite at the CVOTC or is Ethan staying at a hotel with you?


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes i registered right after finding out. He is staying offsite since i paying for a hotel anyway. We're both getting pretty excited.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

xmisser said:


> Yes i registered right after finding out. He is staying offsite since i paying for a hotel anyway. We're both getting pretty excited.


Cool. Spencer's in and registered. He's staying at the CVOTC, so he can get the full experience.


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats to Spencer!!!! I won't be there Steve. Cassidy will though. She's looking forward to it.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Jackson22 said:


> Congrats to Spencer!!!! I won't be there Steve. Cassidy will though. She's looking forward to it.


Cool! One of my kids on my tournament team got in as well. She got the letter tonight.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad we got the invite last weekend. I bought the plane tickets monday, and have already jumped $75. Got the news that one of Ethans teamates in cadet got the invite last night , and one of his competitors from OH made it, and one from missouri got the bad news.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Jackson got his invite last night. The OTC is full so he will be staying off site with me. We are looking forward to it.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody know how many were chosen?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Anybody know how many were chosen?


I know 24 were chosen for selection camp. 16 Compound JDT slots are available, with Coach Lee having the discretion to add more.

The ones I know have been accepted for selection camp are:

Spencer Yee (Cub Compound Male. Phoenix, AZ)
Kristin Huber (Cub Compound Female, Phoenix, AZ)
Cassidy Cox (Cadet Compound Female, Albuquerque, NM)
Tristan Frerich (Cadet Compound Male, West Sinton, TX)
Ethan Eisenmann (Bowman Compound Male, Blissfield, MI)
Trey McDonald (Bowman Compound Male, Germantown, OH)

I have not seen anyone else on social media mention they got accepted to selection camp. Update the list if you know of any more...please!

-Steve


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Caroline McCracken was accepted. Compound Cadet female. Virginia.


----------



## Eberhart (Sep 17, 2012)

Bryan Mazur TAZ JOAD in Northern Illinois. Congrats to everybody.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Eberhart said:


> Bryan Mazur TAD JOAD in Northern Illinois. Congrats to everybody.


To add: he's a Cadet Compound Male.

I'm trying to get a good idea on the age spread here. Thanks!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Eberhart said:


> Bryan Mazur TAZ JOAD in Northern Illinois. Congrats to everybody.


How about Cal?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> I think Caroline McCracken was accepted. Compound Cadet female. Virginia.


She competed as a Compound Cub at the 2014 USA Archery Outdoor JOAD Nationals this year. Cool!


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

The Cadet female USAT team is a young group. 3 of the 5 are under 15. Hopefully they are attending.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Jackson22 said:


> The Cadet female USAT team is a young group. 3 of the 5 are under 15. Hopefully they are attending.


I know. I haven't heard anything from the Cadet Male USAT group either. Sam White is a Cub aging into Cadet for 2015, and I think he's the youngest.


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

The camp is being held at a tough time..... school, holidays.... Just a busy time for folks.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> She competed as a Compound Cub at the 2014 USA Archery Outdoor JOAD Nationals this year. Cool!


she might still be a cub but will be a cadet next year.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Jackson22 said:


> The camp is being held at a tough time..... school, holidays.... Just a busy time for folks.


Personal opinion here...

It's a hard time to attend. You have a loss of nearly a week of school. Thanksgiving is the following week. I don't know too many working class people that can literally take an entire week off at a short notice.

It's also hard to just toss your kid on an airplane and ship them off cross country as an Unaccompanied Minor.

For me and Spencer, he's losing 4 days of school. I'm losing time with my students and JOAD kids. Luckily, my contract work can be done wherever there's Internet, so I'm pretty safe on that regard, and being from Arizona, we can drive to the CVOTC. Not too many others can do that.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Know several that made the camp , congrats to them! I was going to apply but I'm too old. I wish they would bump up the age limit but from talking to Brogan Williams and her family I know why they don't. Again, congratulations to the people that made it!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bow Predator said:


> Know several that made the camp , congrats to them! I was going to apply but I'm too old. I wish they would bump up the age limit but from talking to Brogan Williams and her family I know why they don't. Again, congratulations to the people that made it!


Please do share who else accepted the invite to camp. I'm trying to generate a demographic idea on who got invited, their ages, and where they reside.


----------



## Eberhart (Sep 17, 2012)

Midway, Cal has been AWOL since April, we are starting up again now. Outgrew his bow, just had it restrung (thanks Randy Rutledge) and new cams. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

My son is Jackson Rhodes, Bowman Compound Male, Jones, OK. 
Congrats to all that made it.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Yoffione said:


> My son is Jackson Rhodes, Bowman Compound Male, Jones, OK.
> Congrats to all that made it.


Cool! Is he staying at the CVOTC or are you commuting him back and forth each day?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Add Hala Skelton (Cub Compound Female, Florida) to the list.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Cool! Is he staying at the CVOTC or are you commuting him back and forth each day?


His invite said the OTC was full so we are staying off site.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Yoffione said:


> His invite said the OTC was full so we are staying off site.


Cool. Hala's mom posted the letter they received. They had space (at that time - she was one of the first offered) for either CVOTC or off site.


----------



## cjwhite89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Beastmaster said:


> I know. I haven't heard anything from the Cadet Male USAT group either. Sam White is a Cub aging into Cadet for 2015, and I think he's the youngest.


Yes, Sam will be going. The remaining group in the 2015 Cadet Male USAT team will be Juniors next year (_confirmed all but Matthew Menke_). 

For your demographics collection Sam is 13 so he won't officially be a Cadet for another couple years. He'll be staying in the OTC - because that's just too cool.

Congrats to everyone who was invited & all of the encouragement I can muster for those who will be working hard over the coming months gearing up for next year's selection camp. 

--chris


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Add Kevin Clayton (Cadet Male, Virginia) to the list as well.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Please do share who else accepted the invite to camp. I'm trying to generate a demographic idea on who got invited, their ages, and where they reside.


Everyone that I know of has already been named here.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bow Predator said:


> Everyone that I know of has already been named here.


Cool. I have some other names but have been asked to not divulge them, so I will still be gathering stuff, but some will stay blank.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

FYI - I've been notified that some more beds have been opened up at the CVOTC. This either means that some archers have declined the invitation, or that the CVOTC has freed up some bed space.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Parents that are going - I'd love to see if we can do a get together or something while we are out there.


----------



## cjwhite89 (Mar 2, 2012)

For the purpose of next year’s camp invitees, I thought that it would be good post a quick post-mortem on this first camp – especially since there were a lot of unknowns going in…

All that I can offer is the feedback that I heard from two archers (one 13, one 17). Both said that the camp was “awesome.” They both stated that they learned a lot and were visibly excited about the whole experience.

I expected that the response would be positive, but I was surprised about the sincere level of enthusiasm that started from day one. It would be easy to be excited about spending a week at the OTC, but this was different. Considering that these are kids that have significant archery experience, I was very impressed that a camp would make such a positive impact.

I hope that the other archers who were able to attend had a similar experience.

Thanks to everyone who worked to bring this together.

--chris


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

We have nothing but positive things to say about the camp. My son had a great time, learned a lot and did not want to leave. His days were long and full and he was wiped out when I picked him up each night. When he got into the car the first night he excitedly told me about things they did all the way to the hotel. The remaining nights he was asleep before we got out of the gate. 

It was a great experience for him and I heard nothing but good things from others. To those that made it, Congratulations! I would not want to be the one that made the decision of who made it and who didn't. There were some very talented and great kids there.


----------

